# Ultralight Reels



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

The more I fish for bream from the yak the more I like extremely light gear. I'm going to set up another outfit and am looking for an ultralight reel for less than $150.

I thinking of a Shimano Symetre (the 750), a Pfleuger Trion, or a Diawa Regal. Anyone have any opinions on ultralights they've used?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a Pfleuger Trion and it's brilliant, cost's about $80 if you shop around.....out of all my reels this one has the smoothest drag of all. However I cannot comment on the others.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Eric, I've got a Symetre 1500 and Stradic 1000. The Stradic is a better reel, but like a lot of guys I prefer using the larger reel. The larger spool aids casting and reduces wind knots, I think. Don't know if you can find any shallow spooled reels at the price you're considering


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Good to hear about the Trion Ashley as it is a fair bit cheaper. I've read mostly good reviews on it I think on the BassProShop site

The Stradic looks a really nice little reel Dave. I looked at it and the Capricorn last year but they are currently a bit out of my price range.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I use 3 of the 1500 Symetres for my tournament rods, and will never look back. They are fantastic!

One of the Symetres I bought second hand from a guy who upgraded to a stradic. He messaged me 2 weeks later saying he was going back to a Symetre.....


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I have a 1000 stradic, 1500 pfluger medalist and my favourite reel is the daiwa sol 2500. Although bigger it is so beautiful to use while still being very light.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a diawa regal xi 1000, a shimano slade 1000, and a shimano ultegra 1000. The slade is an awesome reel for the $. But the ultegra is a joy to use. I don't rate the diawa though.

Col.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> I have a Pfleuger Trion and it's brilliant, cost's about $80 if you shop around.....out of all my reels this one has the smoothest drag of all. However I cannot comment on the others.


 Ash is your Pfleuger Trion the smallest size , or the next one up, i was looking at one today in BCF and sort of fell in love with the little one, they are $79 and look good, and what rod do you match it with.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> aleg75 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Pfleuger Trion and it's brilliant, cost's about $80 if you shop around.....out of all my reels this one has the smoothest drag of all. However I cannot comment on the others.
> ...


Yeah I got the smallest one, got 4lb on it, it's my trout/redfin reel. I have it matched to two rods, one 6ft the other 7ft, both quite whippy, most of these would put a bend in my rod http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5311 so very light action.

Ash


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Daiwa Proshooter 1500 ( Approx $150 ).

http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/index.cf ... Proshooter

Incredible reel with great drag, think you can get them in the 1000 size but my shop didnt have them at the time, matched it with a Procaster v 1-3 kg rod for the ultimate Bream, Redfin & Trout setup ( Ultimate for the price range ).


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

wrasseman said:


> I have a diawa regal xi 1000, a shimano slade 1000, and a shimano ultegra 1000. The slade is an awesome reel for the $. But the ultegra is a joy to use. *I don't rate the diawa though*.
> 
> Col.


I dont rate any brand of reel in the bottom end of the range, however I do rate my Diawas a hell of a lot more than any Shitmano I've ever used.

My SOL that got stolen was a much better reel than the Stradic I'm forced to use, I will never go back to over priced and over rated Shitmano again...ever

Cheers, Allan


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone,
Haven't made any decisions yet and as I am thinking of ordering a few UL rods from Cabelas I may buy a couple of reels there too. Always hard to decide whether to forego the warranty for the significant price reduction.

Also they seem to have a couple of Saltwater UL reels, or at least they claim to be saltwater. I am not sure what the actual criteria is to distinguish between a salt and freshwate reel though.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

onemorecast said:


> Also they seem to have a couple of Saltwater UL reels, or at least they claim to be saltwater. I am not sure what the actual criteria is to distinguish between a salt and freshwate reel though.


 Good point Eric , i love the pflueger reels , but most of them are marketed in the states as fresh water and yet are fitted with salt water corrosion resistant part, and are sold out here as salt or fresh :? :?


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a stradic and yes I know it is above the $$ you were looking and my wife has a daiwa certate 1500 which is again out of the range (for the moment) but when you decide to spend money on a good outfit look at the daiwa range. I would pick the wifes reel over mine but i do have a daiwa fuego 3000 :wink: and now i have to get the wife bigger reel for her new rod. Like anything when you step up in equipment the step is nearly a leap in money but also quality.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

kraley said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > I dont rate any brand of reel in the bottom end of the range, however I do rate my Diawas a hell of a lot more than any Shitmano I've ever used.
> ...


Sorry mate I'll try to be more honest in future and say what I really mean :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------

